# Tour de Camp Pendleton 2016



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Has anybody ever done this ride:

Tour de Camp Pendleton, 10/01/2016

Tour de Camp Pendleton ? Hard Corps Race Series

I've never done an organized ride before but I'm interested in driving down from Bay Area to do this one (we have family in Oceanside). I would probably do the 50 mile course to see everything there is to see but don't really need to do multiple laps.

Decent course? Is there a decent turnout for the event? We used to do the Mud Run every year and that was fun.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Anybody should love to do this organized ride: great San Diego coastal weather, few motorists, gently sloping, terrific road surface, etc. My son and I rented bikes in Carlsbad last week while on a family vacation (wife & daughter kept busy at the nearby outlet mall), but they turned us away at one of the gates. We considered blitzing by the guards, but they carried guns.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting, I live on the back side of Camp Pendleton. If I wasn't so out of shape right now and busy with work I would give it a go.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I used to do the non-sanctioned road race version back in the day. It was an out-n-back with a nasty short steep climb in the middle. Although the roads were technically not closed during the race, the Marines made sure we were safe. It was well organized, well attended and well supported. I am sad to see it's no longer a race. I would do the newer version (if I were in shape). Sigh.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Signed up for the 50-miler tomorrow, excited.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It was a nice route and given that some of it is only accessible during organized events I would recommend.


----------

